# How rare are Blonde Coyotes?



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I was sitting in my treestand in NE Arenac County near a 15+ acre clearcut that was covered in Blackberry brambles when I notice a Blonde Coyote sitting outside of a den. I thought it was a pretty cool thing to get to see. How rare are they? My uncle is getting stuff around to trap on the property because we have a bit of a Coyote and Fox problem, you should've heard them yipping and barking on opening night after dark.


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

Not too sure. I just watched one from my house laying in my cut soybean field this morning at 7:30am. At first, I thought it could be a fox because it was so light colored (almost a red color), but the size was too big. It stayed out there just laying in the field on the high portion of the field. It kept laying down then sitting up and looking around. It then just walked off.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I shot one on opening day. Felt really bad that I didn't get a great shot at it---it just popped up in front of me really close and suprised me...and I hate my scope. Anyway, hit it and it ran about 1/2 mile. I tracked that thing for 3 hours-because it was a beautiful animal-and I didn't want it to suffer. We have a horrible coyote problem. But it is wierd the colors that you see. We have some big black ones, a gray one was killed as well on opening day. Mine was so blonde it was almost white...and I have seen some brown and black marble-looking ones.

feel bad shooting them...but when you see them chasing down fawns....running up to people walking through the woods, or finding deer tails randomly in the woods...you know you have a coyote problem


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I have seen a few. They almost look like a lab mixed in with them.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

MGV said:


> I have seen a few. They almost look like a lab mixed in with them.


That's what I thought too, a really light yellow lab with darker coloring around the face.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Dont feel bad .... just take them out! Ive seen more and more dead deer as every year goes by eaten by yotes.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

More and more of a problem everywhere!!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

In MI the color vaires quite a bit. The light ones are more desirable. Out west most are light.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Last year about 25% of the coyotes were blonde in color. This year I'm running about 10%.

Griff


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

My experience has been like Grif's. About 20 to 25 % tend to be blonde or red color phase around here.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Out of about 300 coyotes in the last 10 years just a little under 10% were reddish in color. Jim


----------

